
A Web Troll's Toll on the Clinton Campaign - maurycy
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119845369610047739.html?mod=hpp_us_inside_today
======
gscott
This guy should start his own blog, people are not interested in thoughtful
conversation they do not have the IQ for it.

